# Tom Platz: Dont deep squat



## Mudge (Apr 19, 2004)

Tom Platz just did a seminar at my gym (5 hours) and says that deep squatting is an old school thing, not something that should be done now. He also says dont use knee wraps unless you are a powerlifter.

He pumped out 315x15 like it was 135 which was fun to see.

Just thought I'd throw that out there folks.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Tom Platz just did a seminar at my gym (5 hours) and says that deep squatting is an old school thing, not something that should be done now. He also says dont use knee wraps unless you are a powerlifter.
> 
> He pumped out 315x15 like it was 135 which was fun to see.
> ...


Ummmmm.  Thats music to my ears.  Was the seminar a freebe or did you have to pay.  Also did you get anything else out of the seminar?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2004)

What was his reason for not deep squatting?  Screws up the knees?


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 20, 2004)

was he suggesting stopping at parallel?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2004)

O great just as I get my squats a$$to the grass w/ some decent weight they say not to....gees!  Heh.  

What was his reasoning for not going low?


----------



## Deeznuts (Apr 20, 2004)

That's awesome he came to your gym  I only use raps a week before a meet just because I like the more natural feel. However, I think i'll still throw deep squats in my routine every once in a while.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Tom Platz just did a seminar at my gym (5 hours) and says that deep squatting is an old school thing, not something that should be done now. He also says dont use knee wraps unless you are a powerlifter.



I agree on the knee wraps, but not deep squatting.

I spent two full days with Tom for my ISSA certification, but he did not do any lifting.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

well damn I did ATF squats yestarday and last week! personally I LIKE them!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2004)

If they do not bother your knees, and you have the strength, flexability and coordination I do not think there is anything wrong with a deep squat. I have been doing them for around 15 years now, and I have never had a knee problem.

I am actually very surprised that Tom said this.

And I would like someone to find me a real study to prove otherwise.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: Tom Platz: Dont deep squat*



> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Ummmmm.  Thats music to my ears.  Was the seminar a freebe or did you have to pay.  Also did you get anything else out of the seminar?



It was free.



> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> was he suggesting stopping at parallel?



Yep.

I assume that some people must have problems due to foot position or whatever. I still come across people that say they are afraid of falling over, so Tom must believe that a parallel squat is just as good.

Tudor Bompa apparently says the same thing, parallel only. He trains a good number of Olympic athletes including Ben Johnson back in the days.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2004)

Foot position when squatting is irrelevant, you cannot put more stress on any region of the quad based on your foot position in a squat. 

The only thing you can do is cause more stress on the knee if you put your feet close together.

Stopping at parallel is oaky, but if you want to really bring the hams and glutes into play you need to go below parallel.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2004)

I just did squats for the first time in a while a few days ago, and my hams are about dead.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2004)

squats are not part of your normal training routine? 

btw, did Tom have on any "revealing" clothes, i.e. shorts?

if so, were his legs still big?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2004)

He dropped his pants but he didn't wear shorts, yes he still looks good on the lower body side.

I've been wussying out and doing machine hack squats for probably around 2 months.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> He dropped his pants but he didn't wear shorts, yes he still looks good on the lower body side.


LOL, dropped his pants?  Were his legs still big, I mean did you say WOW when you saw them? I did notice his upper body did not look very big, but he was wearing a loose fitting polo type shirt and dress pants, so it was hard to asses.

Did he tell you how his shoulders are f'd up?




> I've been wussying out and doing machine hack squats for probably around 2 months.



You must squat, fuck that machine crap!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> O great just as I get my squats a$$to the grass w/ some decent weight they say not to....gees!  Heh.


That's exactly what I was thinking. I've had some back problems and squats were taking their toll, especially because I was overweight and neglected my 'core'.  I've whipped myself back into shape, and greatly strengthened my abs, plus have better lower body flexibility.  Once I started squatting again, I made the decision that it was going to be ass to the grass or nothing.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> Once I started squatting again, I made the decision that it was going to be ass to the grass or nothing.



that is how I have always done them! 

I no longer wear a belt either, although I rarely go above 315lbs.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Did he tell you how his shoulders are f'd up?



Not really but I do remember that one of his arms he can't even raise over his head?

I was being a baby about doing so much stuff that was taxing to the core, deads, rows blah blah so that was my excuse for using the hack machine and occasionally the leg press.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

All I have to say here is Ass to the Grass squats are the only way to go.  I don't care what anyone says, I don't count the squat if you don't break parallel.


----------



## nas (Apr 20, 2004)

It depends on what you are going for in squats.  Studies have shown that squatting shallow actually stimulates thighs more than deep.  This is most likely due to the fact that your thighs are doing the work to stop and start back up, whereas if you go deep you bring in the gluts.  I personally like to squat deep because I hate doing legs and squats are one of the few things I'll do, so I like to hit as much as possible at once.  For max thigh development, shallow is shown better by some studies such as the one linked below.

http://www.bnbf.co.uk/Squat experiment.htm


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 20, 2004)

I can't see full squats being bad unless you have specific health problems that dictate otherwise (Knee problems for example).  

I try for a full range of motion on every lift that I do, and I don't see why squats are an exception.  I have no problem going pretty damned close to the ground.  In fact, I prefer it that way because it gives my ass a good ripping.

It's not that there's something wrong with parallel or slightly below; I just prefer full squats.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> I can't see full squats being bad unless you have specific health problems that dictate otherwise (Knee problems for example).
> 
> I try for a full range of motion on every lift that I do, and I don't see why squats are an exception.  I have no problem going pretty damned close to the ground.  In fact, I prefer it that way because it gives my ass a good ripping.
> ...



Exactly, I agree. Squats are no diffeent than any other movement, would you stop half way on a bench press?

Squatting is a completely natural movement, even below parallel, it makes no difference if there is some resistance involved.

Now I do believe you have to build up the coordination and flexibility to do a full squat with heavy weight. I would recommend that a beginner keep the weight light to moderate until they feel very comfortable with the movement.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 20, 2004)

Stopping anywhere short of parallel puts a tremendous amount of stress on your knees.  By going slightly below parallel you take the stress off your knees and put it on your hamstrings so, as Prince stated, if you want COMPLETE leg developement you squat DEEP!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Exactly, I agree. Squats are no diffeent than any other movement, would you stop half way on a bench press?
> 
> Squatting is a completely natural movement, even below parallel, it makes no difference if there is some resistance involved.
> ...



I totally agree with this statement.  When I first read about the wonders of full squats and started to do them at home I was unable to do much weight.  I didn't know how to balance myself and stabilize the bar properly.  I had to start with a measly 135, which was ridiculous considering I was repping nearly 200 with bench press at the time.  It was only a couple of sessions before I gained the proper balance necessary to move to heavier weights.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Stopping anywhere short of parallel puts a tremendous amount of stress on your knees.



_ Are you sure ? I thought that neither would stress your knee if your feet were separated properly. _


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Stopping anywhere short of parallel puts a tremendous amount of stress on your knees.  By going slightly below parallel you take the stress off your knees and put it on your hamstrings so, as Prince stated, if you want COMPLETE leg developement you squat DEEP!





and soon enough you'll have quads like these:


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Are you sure ? I thought that neither would stress your knee if your feet were separated properly. _



no, he is correct stopping the weight at parallel does stress the knee more believe it or not, also putting your feet close together puts more stress on the knee as well, and contrary to popular belief close stance squats do not hit the outer quad any more than a shoulder width stance.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> no, he is correct stopping the weight at parallel does stress the knee more believe it or not, also putting your feet close together puts more stress on the knee as well, and contrary to popular belief close stance squats do not hit the outer quad any more than a shoulder width stance.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ Are you sure ? I thought that neither would stress your knee if your feet were separated properly. _



At parallel is the highest stress point. Leg extentions are another.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Apr 20, 2004)

Im glad he said it... i rarely even get to parralell before i decide itz time to push up  this makes me feel like less of a cheater


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2004)

To me thats not even a half squat   Third squats look ridiculous to me, JMO.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> and soon enough you'll have quads like these:



Why would I want to be walking on a set of toothpicks?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Foot position when squatting is irrelevant, you cannot put more stress on any region of the quad based on your foot position in a squat.



True, but you can  shift the stress between the adductor/abductors based on your foot positioning.  I spose that is why people think they are shifting it across the quad.


Here is a good bit of advice I like to use.  If you can go ass to the floor, go ass to the floor.  The more you use a full range of motion, the longer you will keep a full range of motion.  People do not lose flexibility because of some age-related physiology issue, they lose it from lack of use.


----------

